# Natasha Poly - Victoria´s secret fashionshow / 16.11.2006 (8 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (20 Nov. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Natasha Poly*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## AMUN (20 Nov. 2006)

Also der Gürtel ist echt klasse… ich hoffe das im nächsten Sommer alle Girls so einen tragen :drip: 


:thx: :laola2: :laola2:


----------



## Muli (20 Nov. 2006)

Ihr Hütchen finde ich klasse und der Rest ist auch wahnsinnig lecker! Danke dir dafür!


----------



## Q (3 Nov. 2010)

sehr sexy das Mädel: :thx: fürs Posten!


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2011)

Klasse Frau


----------



## congo64 (23 Feb. 2011)

sieht unheimlich toll aus - danke


----------



## cloudbox (25 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for Natasha!


----------



## tht_ber (13 Feb. 2019)

Lekker Mädchen


----------



## Nonim (10 März 2019)

Thank you !!


----------

